# Suspension questions



## OverDoserltw (Feb 19, 2015)

So i just bought a 1995 240sx and im trying to decide whether to get struts and springs or coil overs. This is my daily driver so im just curious what would be best for giving my daily driver better handling and still have a decent ride. Also are there any struts and springs or coil overs you would suggest?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It really depends on what your needs and wants are. If you want to get low easily and properly, get coilovers. If you want increased handling without sacrificing suspension geometry for ride quality, get a near factory height strut/spring combo. Good coilovers are very expensive. However coilovers allow for adjustment on both ride height and dampening. Struts and springs generally are set and are non-adjustable.

The following coilovers are good brands and are adjustable for rebound & or compression: KYB AGX, Tokico D-Spec, Tien & Ohlins.


----------

